# Trouble installing USB/Mem card reader to desktop tower



## saulat_99

This is the hardware I bought some time ago and have not tried installing for a while.  I made a similar post some time ago and apologize for reposting.  I never figured this out and wanted to add some info since I just looked at it again.

http://cgi.ebay.com/5-25-INTERNAL-A...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

I got fed up trying to figure it out.  I am not concerned with the fire wire or audio part of the hardware.  I only want to use the usb and memory card reader of the device.  There is one wire, I think for the fire wire, that ends in 6 female pins as follows

Black - XTPAIM
Green - VCC12V
Orange - XTPBIP
White - GND
Red - XTPBIM
Brown - XTPAIP

There is a power connector.  And, there is a male usb plug which I guess to be for a internal USB slot which I do not have.  The person I bought from I believe said I only needed a free usb header.  I have an adapter, a female usb connector with 4 female pins on the end as follows

Black - GND
Green - D+
White - D-
Red - VCC

Is this what I plug into the usb header?  Why only 5 pins, my header has 9?  I see the memory card chip is connected to the rest of the device.  Would the memory card go through the fire wire, which I don't have, or the usb?  Maybe I bought a junky device and need to go with a name brand.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## saulat_99

I seem to have found my answer here.

http://www.skeeterbytes.com/pc/frontusb.htm

I still am not aware of the proper way to connect the pins since they are separate and my mother board manual calls the pins something different from the device.  The USB header has 9 pins top and bottom row contain

USB+5v
USB P5/6-
USB P5/6+
GND
and NC as the extra pin

I may guess that It lines up ad VCC, D-, and D+, and GND and hope my board does not fry.


----------



## saulat_99

It works although when I took it apart I may have not gotten it in straight.  The memory cards don't really fit in so that will take some effort to fix, it seems a bit sensitive.  

If anyone knows why the 4 USB slots are showing up as drives that would be nice, its kind of annoying.  Thanks for any help and hopefully this helps someone else also.


----------

